
Why Would Aliens Even Bother with Earth? - jseliger
http://lithub.com/why-would-aliens-even-bother-with-earth/
======
TailorJones
Flashing ads and several pop-ups. It's really sad what's happening to the web.
What's wrong with a simple text page?

------
davelnewton
Because we're delicious.

